# [gelöst] switcheroo nicht in /sys/

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo!

Nachdem meine ATI-Grafikkarte dank Euch jetzt auch mit modesetting funktioniert, auf zur nächsten Baustelle :-D

Danke echt nochmal, wie geduldig Ihr hier meine Fragen immer aufnehmt und meistens auch schnell und gut beantwortet, ich denke mal, ich stelle schon viele Fragen, aber ich habe zumindest auch das Gefühl, dass ich bei Euch hier so einiges über gentoo lerne!

Seit dem 2.6.34er Kernel ist switcheroo in den gentoo-sources enthalten, switcheroo soll, zumindest laut dieser Anleitung http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Vga_switcheroo unter "/sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/" eine Datei "switch" anbieten, die es ermöglicht, zwischen den beiden bei mir eingebauten Grafikkarten zu wechseln. Ich habe alle in dieser Anleitung angegebenen Optionen in meinem Kernel drin, dennoch ist der Ordner "/sys/kernel/debug" bei mir komplett leer.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen kann?

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## firefly

eventuell wird dein laptop vom vgaswitcheroo noch nicht unterstützt.

Hast du den treiber als modul installiert?

Was sind die letzten zeilen in der dmesg ausgabe, nachdem du dieses modul geladen hast?

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

der Treiber ist kein Modul sondern fest eingebaut. Außerdem sollte mein Laptop (Lenovo T400, 2767-WSD), was ich bisher gelesen habe, auf jeden Fall unterstützt werden.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

P.S.: dmesg | grep switcher teilt mit folgendes mit:

```
[    0.366576] VGA switcheroo: detected switching method \_SB_.PCI0.VID_.ATPX handle

[    1.585045] vga_switcheroo: enabled
```

----------

## Genone

Überprüf nochmal ob der DEBUG_FS Support auch in deinem laufenden Kernel aktiviert ist (zcat /proc/config.gz | grep DEBUG). Eventuell gibts da in der Kernel Config auch noch neue Optionen die nicht im Wiki Eintrag auftauchen (ich seh da zumindest keine Versionsangabe).

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

bei mir gibt es kein /proc/config.gz (proc an sich schon, nur kein config.gz)

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Genone

```
[*] Kernel .config support

[*]  Enable access to .config through /prog/config.gz
```

Sollte man immer anmachen.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

OK, ist jetzt an und zcat /proc/config.gz sagt mal, CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y, ohne Kommentarzeichen, würde ich mal so interpretieren, als wäre das nicht das Problem.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Genone

Sieht so aus.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> dennoch ist der Ordner "/sys/kernel/debug" bei mir komplett leer.

  das ist doch eher ungewöhnlich...

Hast du mal überprüft ob "debugfs" auch mounted ist?

siehe zb 

```
$ grep debug /proc/mounts
```

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

leider hatte ich vor Kurzem Probleme, mich hier einzuloggen, aber jetzt habe ich folgende Zeile seit ein paar Tagen in meiner fstab und damit wird debugfs auch richtig und bei jedem Booten gemountet und ich kann meine inaktive Grafikkarte ausschalten und fange gerade an, mir einen schönen Switcher für KDE zu basteln.

```
debugfs                 /sys/kernel/debug       debugfs auto            0 0
```

Dankeschön und Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

